# Welding Resources



## HMF

*Welding Equipment*

Billâ€™s Welder Repair - http://billswelderrepair.com/Engine-Drives.html
ESAB - http://www.esabna.com/
Hobart Welding - http://www.hobartwelders.com/
Harris - http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/
Hypertherm Cutting Products - http://www.hypertherm.com/
Lincoln Electric - http://www.lincolnelectric.com/
Miller Welding - http://www.millerwelds.com/products/
Smith Equipment - http://www.smithequipment.com/
Thermadyne - http://www.thermadyne.com/
Accu-Strike Welding Helmets - http://www.accustrike.com/
Welders-Direct - http://www.welders-direct.com/home.htm?gclid=CIvo1fmg4pACFQINPAodMkRcWw
Welding Depot - http://store.weldingdepot.com/cgi/weldingdepot 
Welding Supply - https://weldingsupply.securesites.com/cgi-bin/browsecatalogs.pl?UNDEF::
HTP America - http://www.htpweld.com/

*Welding Guides and Information*

American Welding Society - http://www.aws.org/w/a/
Metal Web News Links to Welding Manuals and Other Valuable Resources
Miller's Welding Dictionary - http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/dictionary.html
Deciphering Welding Symbols - http://metals.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ/Ya&amp;sdn=metals&amp;cdn=money&amp;tm=152&amp;gps=64_9_674_540&amp;f=10&amp;tt=14&amp;bt=1&amp;bts=1&amp;zu=http%3A//www.unified-eng.com/scitech/weld/weld.html
iWelder.com - http://iwelder.com/
The Brazing Book Online - http://www.handyharmancanada.com/TheBrazingBook/bbook.htm
Welding Tips and Tricks - http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/mig-welding-tips-articles.html
US Army Corps of Engineers, Welding, Design Procedures and Inspections - http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/welding-design-TI-809-26.pdf
US Army, Welding Operations, 1 - http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/welding-operations.pdf
US Army, Welding Theory &amp; Application - http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/army-welding.pdf
US Army, Welding Design Procedures and Inspection - http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/welding-design-TM5-805-7.pdf
US Army, Welding Theory &amp; Application - http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/welding-theory.pdf
US Navy, Welding and Allied Processes - http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/welding-process.pdf

*Welding Machine Parts*

Decals for older Miller/Lincoln welders - http://www.decalshoppe.com/home_page
AEC 200 Spoolgun - http://www.weldmart.com/AEC SPOOL GUN MASTER.htm
Mig Guns for older migs - http://weldmart.com/migguns/migguns.htm


*Welding Forums*

http://weldingweb.com/
http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/communities/mboard/forumdisplay.php?2-Welding-Projects
http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/index.php
http://www.hobartwelders.com/weldtalk/index.php

*Filler wire, cut wires and electrodes*

http://www.htpweld.com/products/welding_wire/index.htm
http://www.crownalloys.com/technical.php
http://www.muggyweld.com/index2.html
http://www.esabna.com/us/en/products/MIG-Welding-Wire.cfm
http://hobartbrothers.com/
http://www.mylincolnelectric.com/Catalog/consumableseries.aspx?browse=104|1791|
http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/
http://www.eutectic.com/wCastolin_com/products/welding/eutectrode.php
http://www.aluminumrepair.com/hts528.asp
http://www.inweldcorporation.com/
http://www.weldability-sif.com/pages/home.asp
http://www.rockmountnassau.com/prod_top.html

... More to come ...

PLEASE, feel free to add to this list!


Best,


Nelson


----------



## Badams215236

For those who have smart phones, Miller has an app where you pick which type of welding;  MIG, TIG Stick, or Flux core wirefeed. Then tell it what kind of metal and the thichness of the metal and it gives you common setting and other info about the process.  It is quite handy, I use it as a starting point and then adjust from there.


Ben


----------



## xalky

http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/

Great welding videos. This guy covers it all and he speaks in laymen terms. No over technical mumbo jumbo. This guy taught me a lot about tig welding, but he covers everything.


----------



## Rbeckett

Jody does put some really good info out on the web.  I have been following him since he tested the Everlast welders a couple of years ago.  His opinion of them was favorable with a caveat or two.  But he told the truth, and did it when nobody could get past the import versus Big Blue crowd.  I too have a MM210, a Hypertherm PM1000 G3, an Econotig, a Lincoln V-100S, A pit Bull 160 (chinese) and a cebtury 135.  When I need amps and duty I use my lincoln or Miller, when I am doing yard art I use my century with .023 wire.  Different welders for different applications.  Every welder shold be purchased based on Amps, Duty Cycle, Features, and cost.  Not every welder needs a $10,000 Miller Dynasty, but if you have one don't sell it to get something smaller either.  Using a welder within it's design parameters and duty cycle will go a long way toward getting a good quality weld that can be depended on as needed.  I would never attempt to build a roll cage with my 135, but I have repaired and rebuilt quite a few items with my MM210.  I have a spoolgun for alli and Argon available for the dual solenoids in the Miller.  So make sure you buy the machine that fits the need the most closely and go from their.  And remember, if you want to do thicker stuff, youre gonna need more amps and buy accordingly.  Hope thisi helps a little when making a welder purchase decision. As you can see I am not loyal to any particular color or brand, my question is always, "will it do the job" I am buying it to do...

Bob


----------



## xalky

I'm not a brand loyalist either I have a Lincoln Idealarc Dc250 with the LN7 40lb wire feeder and I just got an HTC spool gun for it. I bought that machine, brand spankin, in 1987, it's still with me and it can weld just about anything i can throw at it. I've never pushed it past it's duty cycle, its a big heavy commercial machine. I've migged with hobart, miller, lincolns, they're all great solid machines. Personally, I don't think I'd be bothered with a 110v machine unless i only wanted to weld sheet metal. 

 I recently purchased a Longevity 256pi multi, tig/stick/plasma. Very similar to the Everlast multis. The plasma portion put out so much electronic noise that it would sieze up all the electronics in the shop. The TIG was noisy too. I couldn't use it with the CNC plasma table I built, It fried a couple of boards in the cnc controller and wiped out a PC power supply. As a tig and hand plasma cutter it worked pretty well, just make sure there are no valuable electronics in the room. I ended up selling it to he maker of my CNC controller so that he could test his controllers with the noisiest machine he could find. When he fired it up, his exact words were, thank god i wasn't wearing a pacemaker or i wouldn't be having this conversation with you.

For anyone thats thinking about building a cnc plasma table, let me save you weeks/months worth of grief,....Get a Hypertherm plasma cutter with the CNC connector. All my CNC plasma problems went away once I got that Hypertherm powermax85. They're miles ahead of everyone else when it comes to cnc integration. A cutmaster would be my distant second choice.

Marcel


----------

